# Any Anglophones want to hang out in Montreal?



## quaziloko (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi my name is Tom and I moved to Montreal 2 months ago from Ireland. I am finding it very difficult to make friends as I dont speak any French and am finding it difficult to find a job. It would be good just to meet other people who have moved to Canada just to have some Anglophone friends as I live with 3 French room mates. If anyone is interested please dont hesitate to contact me and I am also on facebook. 

I like socialising in bars and occasionally when I can afford clubs. I smoke when I drink but not normally and am trying to give up.

Anyone else looking for someone cool to hang out with Id love to hear from you.


----------



## pantaloons (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi, I recently left Montreal, but maybe I can help. 
If you're hanging out East of St. Laurent, don't expect to meet any Anglophones. Try heading West or anywhere McGill or Concordia students congregate. Volunteer work is a great way to get to meet people in Montreal - there are many fantastic organizations. Good luck


----------

